# Fox Bimbo Wants to go “Mainstream”



## longknife (Aug 28, 2015)

Seems Megyn Kelly, who slept her way to the top at Fox, now wants to move on to greener pastures. She's said to want to go to CNN for God's sake!



Read more @ BREAKING: Megyn Kelly Leaving FOX?... Ailes Author Says "She Wants to Go Mainstream" - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2015)

longknife said:


> ... Megyn Kelly, who slept her way to the top at Fox,




And you know this how?


----------



## Vastator (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## DarkFury (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Vikrant (Aug 28, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>



Did she really do that photo shoot or did somebody slap her face on a model's body using Photoshop?


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 28, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Real deal!...Bing it!


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 28, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



In that case, my hat is off to her.


----------



## longknife (Aug 28, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > ... Megyn Kelly, who slept her way to the top at Fox,
> ...



Because I read at least 6 different articles, including one from FoxNews saying so!


----------



## longknife (Aug 28, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



This is one of many she took.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 28, 2015)

longknife said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



That one is even more artistic  She is talented without a doubt


----------



## Vastator (Aug 28, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Talented...? I'll put that claim to the test!


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2015)

longknife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...





Link?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 28, 2015)

I was never a big fan but ever since she got her own 9pm show, she's turned "I'm all that and a bag of chips".  Her head and ego got realllly big.  Ah, no thanks.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 28, 2015)

longknife said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


YUCK!!

I hope she takes the job and disappears.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 28, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



You have bad taste


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 28, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Looks like Catlin Jenner.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 28, 2015)

They're already calling it.....

*MEGYN KELLY: THE FIRST CASUALTY IN DONALD TRUMP’S ‘ASYMMETRIC’ WAR ON FOX NEWS!*

Breitbart ^ | August28,2015 | Matthew Bolye
2016 GOP frontrunner and billionaire Donald Trump already won his war with the Fox News Channel’s Megyn Kelly. She’s exposed as having a point of view, rather than being a purely impartial arbiter of news. Now he’s just having fun as a larger war between him and the network’s powers-that-be looms. But what Trump has done in a truly special manner is expose that fallacy. It’s not that Trump’s war with Kelly isn’t petty—it is, and it is probably counterproductive to be fighting with a television personality for weeks on end as he’s soaring in the polls. He could be...


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 28, 2015)

Alrighty then. Maybe she sees her chance to hit the big time. After all she'll be a hottee for only a few more years. Speaking of which, you got anymore pics  ?


----------



## longknife (Aug 29, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Alrighty then. Maybe she sees her chance to hit the big time. After all she'll be a hottee for only a few more years. Speaking of which, you got anymore pics  ?



Do a Google or Bing search like I did. Lots and lots of them.


----------



## longknife (Aug 29, 2015)

And for Dripping Poop = Megyn Kelly leaving Fox for CNN in wake of debate debacle with Donald Trump?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 29, 2015)

I find it strange how the right has suddenly turned on Megyn Kelly who, just a few months ago, was one of their Fox News darlings.  Stab people in the back over your political views much?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 29, 2015)

Lol deviate from being hyper partisan and the rwnj's will turn on you in a second.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I find it strange how the right has suddenly turned on Megyn Kelly who, just a few months ago, was one of their Fox News darlings.  Stab people in the back over your political views much?



But Chris, THAT'S what it's all about POLITICS, she's just another pretty face, but not a pretty as you!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 29, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I find it strange how the right has suddenly turned on Megyn Kelly who, just a few months ago, was one of their Fox News darlings.  Stab people in the back over your political views much?
> ...



Ahh, good old flattery!


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 29, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Lol deviate from being hyper partisan and the rwnj's will turn on you in a second.



You think so, old fool?

There aren't many here that are more fiscally, and socially conservative than myself, and I'm backing an EX. LIBERAL DEMOCRAT for president.... I've, along with many other strict conservatives have had it over our heads with Republican's promising one thing and NOT DELIVERING on anything! Take the 2014 election when they promised to get rid of Obozocar, and stop amnesty, and STOP the SPENDING... they did NONE of those things. They were in essence democRATS for all intents and purposes.

I'll now go with a guy that has given me a ray of hope, that he will, AT LEAST, do as much as he can as president to.....

1. Build the Wall
2. Enforce laws pertaining to illegals
3. Balance budgets
4. Middle class tax cut
5. Simplify tax code
6. Make military strength a priority
7. Tear up all foreign trade pacts which are taking our jobs, especially China & Mexico & Japan
8. Install hugely successful people from private sector for making foreign trade deals
9. Take better care of wounded vets
10. Eliminate/reduce useless federal bureaucracy

And although NOT a conservative in the strictest sense of the word, I'm willing to give him my vote BECAUSE....

Pro life since at least 2011, wanted to ban partial birth abortion as far back as 2000.
Pro Traditional marriage. “Gay rights is not my thing.”
Pro capital punishment “Capital punishment isn’t uncivilized; murderers living is”
Hold Judges accountable
Opposes “Common core is a diaster” Teach citizenship, quit “dumbing down”.
Anti education unions (2000)
For school choice
“Climate Change is a hoax”
“No Cap-and-Tax”
For drilling our own.
On Environment “GOOD development enhances the environment”
Stressed the importance of a strong family & culture of life (2015)
Supports Israel
Opposes Iran deal and letting Iran obtain the bomb.
Wants to crush ISIS quickly.
Wants a military so strong no one will challenge us.
Against unbalanced trade deals that kill American jobs.
Against warrantless government surveillance of citizens.
Is against having a high national debt. Warns that $24T is a point of no return.
Against gun control
For assault weapon ban but says the AR-15 shouldn’t be considered an assault weapon.
Wants to repeal Obamacare and replace it with market driven polices and increased competition among insurance companies.
Wants to increase military spending.
Will close the border to illegals
Will send the criminals and sponges back.
Will deport all illegals but will let the hard working ones go through the legal process to come back.
Against Anchor babies
Knows unemployment is much higher than official stats.
Will bring jobs back through better trade negotiation.
Attended military academy and Wharton Business School.
Stood up for Birthers and challenged Obama on his fraud.
Believes USA is “the greatest force for freedom the world has ever known”
Wants to honor commitments on Social Security and Medicare, which we can afford to do if he gets the economy going full steam.
Wants to reduce the fraud in disability and other programs.
Against marriage penalties in tax code.
Wants to reduce income taxes and eliminate corporate tax.
Wants to rebuild our infrastructure.
Wants to apply welfare-to-work to 76 other welfare programs (2011)
Doesn’t have time for political correctness.
Not afraid to call out either party or both when they are wrong.
Not a puppet to rich campaign donors.


----------

